# Travel Money Card



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
Has anyone tried the Post Office's 'Travel Money Card' as an alternative to credit cards or travelers cheques. Be grateful for views on how worked.
Thanks 

Olly


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No, but I presume you are aware of the Nationwide cash card which works from a Flexaccount.

If the PO one is any better it will be pretty damn good, so I shall watch with interest.

Dave


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

At Parc Verger, we have had no problems with the Nationwide card, but the PO card has not worked in our credit card machine.

Dragonfly


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I used a PO Visa pre-paid card for a month in France with no problems.

I did have to point out a couple of times that it was a 'signature' card and not a 'chip and pin'. Bit of a pantomime with my level of the French language but got a few laughs! :lol:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

We have used a Lloyds TSB Travel Money card-same system. Only drawback is that it is not chip and pin-more swipe and sign, but it wasnt refused anywhere. One note of caution, last year I was asked for further identity in a Super U supermarket because it doesnt have chip and PIN. As I dont have a photo license, I had to get my Passport from the van before I could pay. I now carry it in my pocket with the wallet.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good point Waleem. 

With more and more fuel stations being automated (certainly in France) a card with a chip is becoming a definite advantage.

With the French custom of closing from Saturday evening until Tuesday morning 8O 8O , fuel can be a problem if you can't use the automated machines. (_I exaggerate only a little. :roll: _)

It's often quite a lot cheaper from them as well.  

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Both my wife and I have and use a PO credit card in France extensively due to a good rate and no inbuilt commission as many CCs have. 
We stopped using a MBNA and Nat West due to their addition of a 2.95% fee on every 'foreign' purchase.
I argued that as we live in France and they send all bills, statements to us here in France, they were not 'foreign' purchases. But to no avail. So we use the PO.

Ray.


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

hi 
The Post Office credit card is what it says it is, a credit card. The post office 'Travel Money Card' is a non chip and pin card on to which you pre-load money, both are issued by The Bank of Ireland and do not charge interest on transactions abroad. 
On my next trip to France  I shall make sure I have a credit card that doesn't rob me blind, however as we are off in a weeks time, needs must, and the 'Travel Money Card' seemed a viable alternative to travellers cheques or carrying vast amounts of cash, I have credit cards but am loathed to pay 2.5 to 3% on every transaction, hence my question 

Regards 

Olly


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

There are several of these pre-load cards around - we use the Caxton one, which is chip and pin and is accepted as a Mastercard, no problems, & can load via text or internet if they have your bank details. There's been a lot of discussion about various cards on here - people seem to separate into either the Nationwide camp or the pre-load camp - if you're off next week it'll be whatever you can get most quickly!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Olly

Forget the Nationwide card then for this trip - you won't get it all set up in time.

Dave


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

I used the PO travel card a couple days after it was launched, great for good rates and didnt have any problems using it in Spain or France.

The one downer for me and the reason i stopped using it was because the pain in the backside it was to top up, tried 4 different post offices and non of them could top it up with cash, only way of doing it was via their phone service, this then incurred extra charges even on my debit card as a cash advance service wasting more cash and being totally useless.

I swapped to the sun money card for European purchases and paypal travel card for uk, no charges from paypal on UK transactions and sun money can fees at £1.50 on purchases but not on cash withdrawals.

Dont forget to go through quidco if you go with the sun money card its worth a fiver, plus you get a great online account that you can issue cards and block \ stop cards from, can even be used for wages to be paid into for people who cannot get a credit card but hate going to banks to draw out cash.


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Thanks to those who replied. Have decided to try the PO Travel card this trip, but to get myself better organised in future.

Once again Thankyou

Olly


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Olly

I have two PO cards. One for Euros and one for Dollars. They run out after about two years but all you need is a phone call to transfer your money to a new card.
I still have a load of dollars in mine which I bought when they were 2 for 1. So that one has been better than a bank account. Now just need to go back Stateside to use them!!!!

Rgds

Phil


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

A Santander Zero credit card is a pretty useful card to have.

From Money Saving Expert:



> Overall Winner: Santander Zero. Worldwide 0% exchange rate load & ATM withdrawals.
> 
> The Santander Zero (formerly Abbey) card has no foreign exchange loading anywhere, so you get the best possible exchange rate, and uniquely it doesn't charge a fee for withdrawing cash.
> 
> The only negative is its high 27.9% cash withdrawal interest rate, which you pay even if you clear the card in full. Yet as that's roughly £2 for a month per £100, it's still cheaper than paying interest PLUS the cash withdrawal fees on other cards.


http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money


----------

